# Alpacas and ivermectin plus



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Since everyone seems to have a lot of different animals I'll ask here:
Can I give ivermectin plus to my alpaca? That's what I have not the plus which I don't really need the plus part. I asked on a alpaca page and was told to just give ivermectin because the plus is for liver flukes and it won't treat menigeal worm. I don't need to treat for either one lol so my main question if I give this to her will I kill her or make her sick? I'm getting ready to shear her since it's 20 degrees cooler today and will heat up tomorrow and want to just get everything done since she doesn't really like to be touched


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will be fine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

